# Buffed = Blizzard Fan Page oder was ist hier los ?!



## Uktawa (28. Juni 2008)

Als ich mich heute Mittag auf Buffed einlogte staunte ich nicht schlecht. Da drehen sich doch die ersten 6 News tatsächlich um ein und das selbe Thema. Ich bin sicherlich kein Feind von Diablo oder Blizzard. Aber so langsam kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren das Buffed immer mehr zu einer Blizzard Fanpage mutiert. 

Liebes Buffed Team. Fokusiert Euch doch mal weniger auf Spiele aus dem Hause Blizzard und werdet eurem selbst gewählten Titel (Das Portal für Online-Spiele) mal wieder gerecht und bringt auch MEHR über andere Spiele. Da draussen passiert in anderen Spielen jede Menge über die Ihr hier nur noch am Rande eine Notiz verliert. 
Neben WoW gibt es weit aus mehr Spiele da draussen die Beachtung verdient haben und die mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen der Community hier auch mal interessieren würden.

Und wenn ihr nicht wisst welche Spiele ich meine, hier mal ne kleine Liste:

- Ultima Online (ja es lebt immer noch)
- Neocron City (der Underdog und Cyberpunk Titel)
- Matrix Online (erfreut sich immer noch grosser Beliebtheit)
- Anarchy Online (seit Jahren eine grosse Community)
- Everquest 2 (auch hier spielen viele Menschen)
- Lineage 2 (der wohl bekannteste Grinder, aber belieb)
- d4O (fast so alt wie Meridian und dennoch viele Spieler)
- D&D (auch hier passiert ständig was neues)

Es gibt noch mehr da draussen das ist sicher und nur weil sich dort keine 9 Millionen Spieler tummeln, oder die Grafik nicht Top ist, sind sie spielerisch nicht weniger Wert. Manche sind spielerisch sogar besser als die sogenannten Marktführer.
Ich erwarte von einem Magazin das sich selber "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" nennt, das man dann auch über solche berichtet. Und nicht nur hier und da mal ein kurzer komentierter Link. Spielt mal weniger WoW und macht mehr Journalismus !


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Eine kurze Frage, da ich mich aus purer Neugier dafür interessiere. Welches Event wird seit Wochen angekündigt um dieses Wochenende in Paris stattzufinden?

Darüberhinaus wurde heute Diablo III angekündigt, so ziemlich das einzige weltbewegende Ereignis dieses Wochenende. Natürlich könnte Buffed auch über den 10.000 Spieler in AoC berichten, aber um jetzt völlig objektiv an die Sache heranzugehen, was glaubst du, könnte die User mehr interessieren?


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Der Schwerpunkt bei buffed war schon immer Wow und daran wird sich vermutlich so bald nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Diskussion ist recht sinnlos. Die Wowler beschweren sich über zuwenig Wow/Blizzard Kram, andere über zuviel.


----------



## Uktawa (28. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage, da ich mich aus purer Neugier dafür interessiere. Welches Event wird seit Wochen angekündigt um dieses Wochenende in Paris stattzufinden?
> 
> Darüberhinaus wurde heute Diablo III angekündigt, so ziemlich das einzige weltbewegende Ereignis dieses Wochenende. Natürlich könnte Buffed auch über den 10.000 Spieler in AoC berichten, aber um jetzt völlig objektiv an die Sache heranzugehen, was glaubst du, könnte die User mehr interessieren?



Es geht ja nicht darum was angekündigt wurde oder was Blizzard jetzt am WE verkündet hat. Ich finds zwar auch schön das D3 kommen wird, aber das man hier auch wieder so einen Tanz um etwas macht das noch net mal auf dem Markt ist nervt einfach. Manchmal könnte man echt meinen das ihr von Blizzad dafür bezahlt werdet.

Worum es geht ist das ihr euch "Portal für Online-Spiele" nennt. Und dann solltet ihr auch dementsprechend über solche berichten. Und damit mein ich auch mal über Probleme in diversen Spielen schreiben. Ob nun bei WoW der hundertausendste Raid den Boss XYZ gelegt hat, oder ob mal wieder das eine millionste Addon für WoW vorgestellt wird...es ist einfach offensichtlich das ihr WoW einfach extrem viel Aufmekrsamkeit schenkt und dem "Rest" hier und da mal ne Randnotiz zu sprecht. In meine Augen ist das hier eigendlich nicht mehr viel mehr als ne WoW Fanpage.
Das ihr das nich gerne hört ist mir klar. Aber so ist es in meinen Augen und auch in den Augen manch anderer. 
Aber he, vieleicht ist es auch einfach nur an der Zeit mir ne andere Seite zu suchen von der ich Regelmässige Nicht-WoW-Infos bekomme. 
Wenn ich euch erst erklären soll worüber ihr berichten könntet...na hallo..dann läuft doch was falsch oder ?!

Achja, und wenn Du denkst das die Ankündigung von D3 an diesem WE das wohl Weltbewegenste Ereignis sei...*hust*..Also allein ein Blick ins AoC Forum zeigt mir das es an diesem WE wo anders echt "heiss" zu geht. Denn da brennt die Luft.
Ich sags noch mal: Mehr Ausgewogenheit in der "Berichterstattung" würde einem "Portal für Online-Spiele" näher kommen...


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2008)

Also mal meine Meinung dazu. Buffed.de ist damals aus blasc.de entstanden. Das war damals WoW-Only. Und es ist nun mal auch deswegen eine Webseite die sich hauptsächlich mit WoW beschäftigt. 
"buffed.de das Portal für Online-Spiele" wird seinen Namen vielleicht nicht zu 100% gerecht, aber die Tendenz ist durchaus da. Das es sich trotzdem meist um WoW (Blizzard) handelt ist nur allzu verständlich, denn die meisten Besucher dieser Webseite interessiert es nun mal, was es neues rund um WoW und Blizzard gibt.
Buffed.de wird sich in der Zukunft sicherlich noch entwickeln. Und die ständig wachsenden Besucherzahlen/rekorde sprechen ebenfalls dafür, das Buffed.de wohl nicht allzu viel falsch macht. Aber davon abgesehen, man wird es nie allen recht machen können. Irgendwas ist ja immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Achja, und wenn Du denkst das die Ankündigung von D3 an diesem WE das wohl Weltbewegenste Ereignis sei...*hust*..Also allein ein Blick ins AoC Forum zeigt mir das es an diesem WE wo anders echt "heiss" zu geht. Denn da brennt die Luft.
> Ich sags noch mal: Mehr Ausgewogenheit in der "Berichterstattung" würde einem "Portal für Online-Spiele" näher kommen...



Ich kann dir da nicht ganz folgen. "Business as usual" wenn ich mir die Foren so anschaue. Vielleicht gibst du ein paar Beispiele was bei AoC gerade so heiß ist?

Aber was Tikuma ja schon gesagt hat, Buffed hat den Schwerpunkt natürlich auch WoW, da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass andere MMORPGs nicht mit gleicher Intensität behandelt werden können. Über andere Spiele wird berichtet, aber man muß es sich nunmal eingestehen, die Veröffentlichung von D3 überragt so ziemlich alles was diesen Samstag passieren kann.


----------



## Ocian (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab es eben extra ausgerechnet für den Monat Juni.

Anteil an den News:

WoW: 15,01831502
D3: 2,93040293
WWI: 4,029304029
Warhammer Online 4,029304029
Age of Conan: 12,08791209

Insgesammt Games: 62
Insgesammt Berichte: 273

Also ich finde es hällt sich wirklich die Waage, wenn man bedenkt, das es 4 WoW Tuniere eine neue Arena Season und 1 Event bei World of Warcraft gab. Da die Firmen hinter Warhammer Online und Age of Conan keine ganze Messe machen für ihre Produkte, kann man es verstehen wenn ein solches Event 4% Anteil hat.

Wie gesagt, man sollte Objektiv sein und das ist Buffed in dem Fall auf jeden fall.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2008)

Blizzard zahlt uns (leider? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nichts dafür, das wir Spiele supporten, die so oder so ein Erfolgsgarant sind, bzw. dass wir was für/über WoW machen. Unterportale gibt es bei buffed für Spiele, die qualitativ hochwertig sind UND über eine große Fan-Community verfügen. Im Team gibt es beispielsweise auch Leute die Star Wars Galaxies, EQ2 spielen oder das von mir geliebte Ultima Online, aber die haben einfach eine weitaus geringere Fan-Basis als beispielsweise Diablo.


----------



## Crathus (3. Juli 2008)

Ich will den Thread mal aufgreifen und auch Kritik loswerden, die mich immer häufiger beschäftigt.

Neben der mehrmaligen täglichen Lektüre der buffed.de Seite, bin ich auch ein Käufer des Hochglanzmagazins und kann den Unmut durchaus verstehen.  

Ich selber habe über 2 Jahre High End Inhalte in WoW gespielt und hab mich kurz nach BC Einführung von WoW losgesagt (die Zeit als berufstätiger läßt es einfach nicht zu).
WoW ist ein riesiger Markt und natürlich will man da was von abhaben, viele andere Magazine bringen ebenfalls Sonderhefte raus usw. Aber als Nicht-WoW-Spieler nervt es ungemein, ständig mit WoW News vollgeschüttet zu werden. Klar kann man sagen, dann lies sie eben nicht, aber um die News, die mich interessieren rauszufiltern, muss ich mir die anschauen, es geht gar nicht anders.

Das Magazin ist super aufgebaut. Tolle Seiten mit viel Geschmack und Inhalt. Einfach schick!
ABER so viel WoW dass es sich kaum mehr lohnt, sie als Nicht-WoW-Spieler sie zu kaufen. Selbst bei meinem derzeitigen Favorit AoC lese ich unter den Klassenbeschreibungen die Pendants zu WoW. Als das kann nicht sein, sry aber ich möchte ein Spiel des selben Genres genießen dürfen, ohne ständig über WoW zu stolpern.



ZAM schrieb:


> Blizzard zahlt uns (leider?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf den Kommentar muss ich unbedingt eingehen, weil ich es schade finde, dass von einem Community Manager zu lesen. Nur aufgrund einer Fanbasis zu argumentieren halte ich für sehr dürftig. Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass Spiel kann der letzte Dreck sein und die Leute werden reihenweise an der Nase rumgeführt, aber da es genug sind, kriegt es ein Unterportal? Ich vermisse da den Anspruch an Qualität, die ich bei buffed.de durchaus sehe.

Dem ganzen den Hut aufgesetzt hat die Werbung äh News zum Kinofilm Akte X. Passenderweise kann man keine Kommentare dazu schreiben, die ich gerne an der Stelle gelesen hätte. D3 als Online Rollenspiel unterzubringen, darüber kann man sich streiten, aber eine News zu einem Kinofilm muss echt nicht sein. Ihr habt unten auf der Seite genug Links zu Euren Partnerseiten.

Ansonsten wünsche ich mir, ihr nehmt die ein oder andere Kritik ernst. Wenn ich nicht interessiert an der Seite wäre, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen, dass alles niederzuschreiben.

Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung Eurer Projekte.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2008)

Crathus schrieb:


> Auf den Kommentar muss ich unbedingt eingehen, weil ich es schade finde, dass von einem Community Manager zu lesen. Nur aufgrund einer Fanbasis zu argumentieren halte ich für sehr dürftig. Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass Spiel kann der letzte Dreck sein und die Leute werden reihenweise an der Nase rumgeführt, aber da es genug sind, kriegt es ein Unterportal? Ich vermisse da den Anspruch an Qualität, die ich bei buffed.de durchaus sehe.



Wäre das unsere Meinung oder Fakt hätten wir das auch so, in einer etwas seichteren Wortwahl auch so geschrieben. Ich find es schade, das man alles mehrfach nochmal mit Nachdruck schreiben muss und jedesmal drauf eingehen, das wir nicht nur irgendwas daher schreiben weil uns grad danach ist, damit Kritiker neue Inhalte zum auseinanderfriemeln haben. Ich hab nicht umsonst erwähnt, das es durchaus viele andere Spiele gibt, die uns interessieren. Wir konzentrieren uns mit dem Umfang des hautpsächlichen Angebots aber auf Titel, die nunmal die Masse interessieren. Wir wagen dabei trotzdem den Blick über den Tellerand. Alles andere ist mit der Teamgröße nicht zu stemmen, wenn wir nicht irgendwelche User mit ehrenamtlichen Zügen für die Content-Pflege unzähliger Unterportale für jedes mögliche Spiel ausbeuten wollen. 



> Dem ganzen den Hut aufgesetzt hat die Werbung äh News zum Kinofilm Akte X. Passenderweise kann man keine Kommentare dazu schreiben, die ich gerne an der Stelle gelesen hätte. D3 als Online Rollenspiel unterzubringen, darüber kann man sich streiten, aber eine News zu einem Kinofilm muss echt nicht sein. Ihr habt unten auf der Seite genug Links zu Euren Partnerseiten.



Muss nicht sein? Nimm mir das nicht übel, aber für so eine Aussage fehlt dir ganz Ehrlich der Einblick ins Finanzielle der Redaktion, das sind so einfach nur Spekulationen als Fakten ausgedrückt.



> Ansonsten wünsche ich mir, ihr nehmt die ein oder andere Kritik ernst. Wenn ich nicht interessiert an der Seite wäre, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen, dass alles niederzuschreiben.



Wir nehmen die immer ernst, nur jede Reaktion wird von einigen Usern auf eigenes Gedünken auseinander genommen und als Lügen oder Halbwahrheiten hingestellt, weil ja überall was böses dahinter steckt. Ich mache mir nicht die Mühe und schreibe ein Statmenent zu einem Thema, wenns nicht genau das ausdrückt was Fakt ist - die Zeit ist dafür zu kostbar. 



> Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung Eurer Projekte.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crathus (5. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Erläuterungen!


----------



## Refuge (7. Juli 2008)

jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Sef ab ^^

Also es ist doch sowas von schnurtz ob da nun Akte x werbung ist oder nicht -.- meine güte wie zam schon sagte irgendwie müssen sie auch mal geld verdienen um zu leben!

Für mich ist die werbung auf der seite noch in einem erträglichen rahmen. man darf nicht vergessen das andere seiten in diesem umpfang der infos auch zu ingame infos etc. entweder vom anbieter des spiels kommen ( die auhc mit firmen werbung gepflastert sind) oder von bezahl anbietern stammen ^^  wer sich heute ne große hp ohne werbung leisten kann der is millionär oder bald pleite.

zudem zeigt dieser post hier ganz klar was ich schon immer wusste. die deutschen sind ne nörgel fraktion die wenn sie nicht nörgeln meckern udn motzen können wie schlecht ihr leben ist und wie wenig man sie doch beachtet gleich krank werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nehmts doch mal locker vom dafür gemacht hocker..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kawock (7. Juli 2008)

Crathus schrieb:


> Auf den Kommentar muss ich unbedingt eingehen, weil ich es schade finde, dass von einem Community Manager zu lesen. Nur aufgrund einer Fanbasis zu argumentieren halte ich für sehr dürftig. Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass Spiel kann der letzte Dreck sein und die Leute werden reihenweise an der Nase rumgeführt, aber da es genug sind, kriegt es ein Unterportal? Ich vermisse da den Anspruch an Qualität, die ich bei buffed.de durchaus sehe.



Seien wir mal ehrlich, wenn Buffed für jedes Spiel ein Unterportal machen würde, dann würde die Menüzeile nur noch mit nem 50" Monitor, auf kleinster Auflösung zu lesen sein.

World of Warcraft | Warhammer Online | Herr der Ringe Online | Age of Conan | Diablo | Guild Wars | jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen | ami grinder einsetzen | jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen |  jpn. grinder einsetzen | 

Dann sehe es ungefähr so aus. 

Ganz ehrlich, mich als Casual würde es stören, wenn auf einmal, ein haufen exotischer Spieler da steht. Klar, sind Spiele wie UO toll... aber Buffed.de ist nunmal ein News Medium, und Medien, wie auch Fernseh und Zeitung, werden von der breiten (viele, nicht fett) Masse getragen und bestimmt.

So Far*


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

EVE wäre noch n schickes Unterportal - aber eve-online.de ist schon sehr umfangreich und die Expertise bei der Komplexität des Spiels ist nicht gewährleistet.


----------



## Toonfuchs (20. Juli 2008)

Es sind ja nicht nur die News, die von WoW nur so strotzen. Selbst das MyBuffed-Profil lässt sich nur mit WoW-Mottobildern oder WoW-Themes aufpeppen. An der Stelle würde ich mir noch etwas Neutralität, die nicht darauf basiert, dass man gar nichts auswählt, wünschen.

Wenn mir langweilig ist, schreibe ich bei buffed.de Blogs. Wenn ich was zu _meinem_ Lieblings-MMORPG wissen will, besuche ich die größte Fanpage.


----------



## Theroas (20. Juli 2008)

Wie ich mich erinnere war buffed.de früher wesentlich WoW-lastiger.

Aktuell dürfte die Anzahl der News-Meldugen ganz gut Marktlage und Spielerzahlen wiederspiegeln.

Die aktuelle Lich-King-Mania halte ich jetzt für etwas übertrieben (OMG EIN NEUER LADEBILDSCHIRM!),
dafür war es aber in letzter Zeit auch recht still um WoW und es wurde relativ ausführlich über andere
Spiele berichtet.


----------

